# Opinions needed!!



## HopeIsAllWeNeed (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi ladies just been accepted for egg share. But have one thing that I'm worried about is if we get so many eggs between us and have half each but my worry is what if  we have none that fertilise does anyone else worry about this? Really looking forward to helping someone else as u never know that may be us one day.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

We are looking into egg share as a first time too, though not sure yet I'll be allowed as a donor for other reasons. I have had the same thoughts, it would be a little difficult to hear that the lady you helped suceeded if you were still trying.
However I hope if I found myself in that position I would be able to find strength in the fact I hopefully would have more opportunities to have future egg collection and hopefully more treatment. The recipient may not  have that option, hopefully I'd be able to  give another family the chance to grow together from day dot, to expereinece their own pregnancy. 

Having said that I have not yet even found out if I could be a donor for sure, maybe I would feel differently in the days before EC  

Sorry I've probably confused you all the more
XXX


----------

